# Lopi Freedom Bay



## Shawn (Oct 20, 2006)

Here's a picture of my recently installed Lopi Freedom Bay.

Shawn


----------



## bruce56bb (Oct 20, 2006)

looks great shawn!


----------



## CountryGal (Oct 20, 2006)

That's beautiful!


----------



## Shawn (Oct 21, 2006)

Thanks for the comments.  The only thing I'm not crazy about is the heat shield...but my wife doesn't want to remove the oak trim, so I guess it stays.


----------



## Roospike (Oct 21, 2006)

Very nice install. looks great.
 {Picture lightened up a bit. }


----------

